# Motobecane MONSTERCROSS



## zuuds (Nov 23, 2009)

Thought this might be a good place to discuss news, rumors, etc. about the upcoming Motobecane monstercross bikes...


----------



## SleeveleSS (Jun 3, 2007)

I'm very excited to see where this goes. Just took my Moto Ti Cross for a ride this evening. Gimme monster


----------



## efraguiluz (Aug 22, 2010)

This is what i would want on it
rival shifters
bb7 brakes 160mm rotors
x9 10 speed derailleurs
11-36t 10 speed rear cassette
compact crank
cross cable routing
xc type wheels something relatively light
and suspension corrected fork
and some kind of mountain bike drop bar like the salsa woodchipper 
what do y'all think?


----------



## cs1 (Sep 16, 2003)

I'd like to see the prototype.


----------



## efraguiluz (Aug 22, 2010)

looks like he put a pic of one of them on the monstercross thread on mtbr


----------



## zuuds (Nov 23, 2009)

Here is Mike's post - followed by the obligatory BD bashing ...

Here is the Al version prototype from his post: 










Here is my $0.02: I'm sure the bend in the top tube increases the standover, but it gives it a Wal-Mart mountain bike look; I would lose it. Getting rid of that bend would also obviate the need for the funky cable bend to the rear derailleur.

I would change the cable routing to the top of the top tube; I think this is an essential feature. People do race monstercross bikes in 'cross races, I've seen custom monstercoss bikes at my local 'cross series. Even for non-race use, a monstercrosser would be shouldered 'cross-style on occassion, so I would strongly suggest top mounting that cable.


----------



## zuuds (Nov 23, 2009)

*steel version "spy shot"*


----------



## cs1 (Sep 16, 2003)

zuuds said:


>


Nice looking but it looks more like a drop bar 29er than a monstercross. Still, it is nice.


----------



## zuuds (Nov 23, 2009)

cs1 said:


> Nice looking but it looks more like a drop bar 29er than a monstercross. Still, it is nice.


Looks very similar to the Salsa Fargo, which Salsa describes as a drop bar mtn bike:


----------



## zuuds (Nov 23, 2009)

Mike, how is the Ti version coming along? I'm hoping for something along the lines of what I call "monstercross lite" - semi-traditional CX geometry (sloping top tube but not too crazy), top-of-top tube cable mounting, and clearance for bigger tires such as the Panaracer Fire Cross 45c. Examples include the Soulcraft Dirtbomb and Masi Speciale CX/SS. 

While Salsa sells Ti drop-bar 29ers (Vaya and Fargo), nobody sells Ti monstercross lite bikes, so Motobecane would have the market cornered :thumbsup:


----------



## efraguiluz (Aug 22, 2010)

yea was also thinking the steel version looks very similar to the Fargo prolly poor mans version esp since it has the same components minus the handlebar. Idk if i would call the vaya a 29 its more of a cyclocross bike then a 29er since it can only do 42c wheels. but i do agree with you about the the ti version being more cyclocross oriented then 29er. i would like to see a compact crank on the bike not the smaller mountain crank and i think we can both agree that it has to have disc brakes with 135mm spacing. i would like to some 2.x on the bike to make it more monster then cross


----------



## Lotophage (Feb 19, 2011)

Looks a lot like my voodoo nakisi...

cool to have another super versatile drop-bar 29er frame out there...


----------



## zuuds (Nov 23, 2009)

Here's another bike that has good "monstercoss lite" geometry, the Trek Portland. (The Portland itself is not monstercross material since it's spec'd with 28c tires; I haven't heard of anyone running bigger than 32c tires on it. Also, Tiagra on a $1700 bike . . . really?) Nevertheless, I'd like to see the Motobecane Ti monstercross frame with similar geometry numbers and top tube slope.


----------



## zuuds (Nov 23, 2009)

efraguiluz said:


> yea was also thinking the steel version looks very similar to the Fargo prolly poor mans version esp since it has the same components minus the handlebar. Idk if i would call the vaya a 29 its more of a cyclocross bike then a 29er since it can only do 42c wheels. but i do agree with you about the the ti version being more cyclocross oriented then 29er. i would like to see a compact crank on the bike not the smaller mountain crank and i think we can both agree that it has to have disc brakes with 135mm spacing. i would like to some 2.x on the bike to make it more monster then cross


I agree- road compact all the way. Full SRAM Apex with BB7 Road discs would be the perfect setup (or to go higher end, Rival with an Apex cassette and mid-cage Rival rear derailleur - yes there is such a thing, it's just not marketed heavily.) 

Since it's a Ti bike, 132.5 spacing would allow for both 130 and 135mm hubs, but I could live with 135.

OK Mike, the design committee has reached consensus, please start cranking out prototypes!


----------



## Cyclist69 (Apr 15, 2011)

zuuds said:


> Here's another bike that has good "monstercoss lite" geometry, the Trek Portland. (The Portland itself is not monstercross material since it's spec'd with 28c tires; I haven't heard of anyone running bigger than 32c tires on it. Also, Tiagra on a $1700 bike . . . really?) Nevertheless, I'd like to see the Motobecane Ti monstercross frame with similar geometry numbers and top tube slope.


Wouldn’t this bike fill that gap? 

It’s a road bike however, the frame will accept tires up to 40mm and also allow the use of a rear rack and fenders. It has a relaxed geometry…it’s even Titanium. 

This should be their upscale touring bike and placed in that segment. It‘s an awesome price for what you get.

https://www.bikesdirect.com/products/motobecane/centuryelite_x_ti.htm


----------



## efraguiluz (Aug 22, 2010)

yea i was thinking full rival but it will probably come with a fsa crank which is ok . as far as the spacing i was thinking that this was going to be a disc only bike so you would only need the 135 but the 132.5 spacing would be ok
PS mike how about some spy shots of the ti version i wont show them to anyone:thumbsup:


----------



## zuuds (Nov 23, 2009)

Cyclist69 said:


> Wouldn’t this bike fill that gap?
> 
> It’s a road bike however, the frame will accept tires up to 40mm and also allow the use of a rear rack and fenders. It has a relaxed geometry…it’s even Titanium.
> 
> ...


Not quite, 40mm (1.57") is not enough clearance. The smallest tire that could be considered monstercross is the Fire Cross Pro 45c (1.77") tire, but clearance for 1.9-2.1" (48-53mm) is more like it. 

The Century Elite could be the starting point for a sweet monstercross frame with some minor changes - more tire clearance, swap disc mounts for the sidepull brake mounts, and re-route the cables up top...


----------



## chocostove (Jan 31, 2007)

If we're using this to throw out what we would like to see with wide tire clearance, I'd love to see a version of the kilo wt with a derailleur drive train and 132.5 spacing in the rear.
Even better would be lighter tubing and maybe disc brakes.

I love my kilo wt5 but I often find myself wishing for more gears and a more performance oriented drive train.


----------



## Cyclist69 (Apr 15, 2011)

zuuds said:


> Looks very similar to the Salsa Fargo, which Salsa describes as a drop bar mtn bike:












I agree,

It does look a lot more like a Fargo, then a monster cross bike. However, that’s not a bad thing. If BD makes the bike, I hope the new bike has all those attachment points like the Fargo… That entire adventure bike segment is very appealing.


----------



## zuuds (Nov 23, 2009)

Any news / updates on the Ti monstercrosser?


----------



## efraguiluz (Aug 22, 2010)

no i would like to know more info on the bike i thought they would have at least spy shots by now


----------



## Spider Mike (Dec 13, 2005)

Was about to seal the deal on a Tricross Disc or CrossCheck. Looks like I will have to deal with an itchy trigger finger for a couple of months. I hope it is worth the wait.


----------



## eightiesfan (Feb 18, 2010)

Any updates on the other non aluminum versions?


----------

